# Express window up not working after regulator replacement



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I know when I unplug the negative battery cable to work on the car, my window asks to put it down then back up; I assume to relearn. Did you try that?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

2013CruzeFan said:


> Would try 10 seconds myself followed by testing it, but if I'm wrong it's impossible to get the window to go back up without removing the inside panel and then disconnecting and reconnecting the regulator.


From a system design perspective, I would expect the mechanical switch to over-ride the auto-logic. That is, if the window controller sees the button pressed, it should power the window in that direction regardless of what the other circuitry is saying.

In general use, that may mean that the motor, if already at its travel limit, sees a high current stall condition until the button is released. But so be it. Like 737MAX pilots, I believe the pilot should trump the computer, right ?

Doug

.


----------



## Anopek (Dec 19, 2020)

2013CruzeFan said:


> Hired mechanic through yourmechanic.com to replace driver's side power window regulator. After he replaced it, express up is not working. Window tries to go up then immediately goes back to where it was. Goes back and forth between 1/4 and 1/3 up. He tried to program it by holding the switch in the up position for 4 seconds with the window at the top. Was that long enough? yourmechanic.com's own guide says 10 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the resolution on this? I’m having a similar issue.


----------



## Jeff D (Mar 26, 2013)

Just a thought, could any of these replacements be the 2 wire non express up/down motor not the 7 wire express models. It looks like the 7 wire harness would still plug in the 2 wire motor.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jeff D said:


> Just a thought, could any of these replacements be the 2 wire non express up/down motor not the 7 wire express models. It looks like the 7 wire harness would still plug in the 2 wire motor.


I think that is plausible


----------



## 2014cruzeltrs (Jan 3, 2021)

Did anyone find the solution? It seems like the problem starts when I hit express down. I checked the box of the window regulator I put in and it was a 7 wire motor, though.


----------



## fooman (Jan 26, 2021)

Does anyone know the actual reprogramming procedure for these express up/down windows? I have heard several different sequences.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

fooman said:


> Does anyone know the actual reprogramming procedure for these express up/down windows? I have heard several different sequences.


_This is from the CCruze manual for overseas vehicles:_

*Programming the Power Windows*

If the battery on the vehicle has been recharged or disconnected, or is not working, the windows will need to be reprogrammed for the express-up feature to work. Before reprogramming, replace or recharge the vehicle's battery.

To program each front window: 1. With the ignition in ACC/ ACCESSORY or ON/RUN, or when RAP is active, close all doors.

2. Press and hold the power window switch until the window is fully open.

3. Pull the power window switch up until the window is fully closed.

4. Continue holding the switch up for approximately two seconds after the window is completely closed.

The window is now reprogrammed.

Repeat the process for the other windows.

_And this one from the Forum:_









Power window regulator..


Hello all, I'm new here so my apologies if I'm THAT GUY (well, girl) who is posting in the wrong place, didn't search thorough enough before posting, etc. Ok, I have a 2011 Cruze, and the day before yesterday I got in my car, rolled down the window which made an odd buzzing noise that I'd...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## fooman (Jan 26, 2021)

yeah, i have done that multiple times ....... still a no go. my window goes up / down / up part way......etc. It will work okay for a while...then wack out........ crazy!


----------



## Vandy1998 (Dec 12, 2020)

I have replaced my regulator after the plastic tabs broke and used a junk Dorman. About a year later the Dorman came apart too. Somehow the cable got caught up and my window wouldn’t roll up. So I took it back since it was under warranty and got a new one and installed it. Ever since my window sometimes with go all the way down and when you roll it up it’ll go 3/4 of the way up and all back down. It will do it maybe 5-10 times then It'll go all the way up. Tried relearning the switch and it still does it. Now my truck opens randomly. I’ve also replaced my turbo, oil pan since the threads stripped out, and every plastic piece that has to do with coolant since it cracks for no reason. These cars are such piles of shits. I hope mine burns up which I think it might because sometimes it smells like electrical burning about 5 minutes of driving. Burn ************ burn 🔥


----------

